# GNUCash HBCI Problem



## galdasc (5. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Ich habe gerade gnucash 1.8.10 mit aqbanking und allem was dazu gehört unter Gentoo installiert und gleich mein Konto eingerichtet. Soweit funktioniert alles, auch das verbinden mit meiner Bank per HBCI war erfolgreich. Saldenabfrage geht auch Problemlos soweit, es tauchen keine Fehler im Log auf, aber es wird nichts in meinem gnucash konto geändert/übernommen! Auch die Umsätze kann ich nicht aktualisieren, obwohl der Log keinen Fehler aufzeigt und die Aktion dann auch abgeschlossen ist (ich geh mal davon aus, da dann 100% in der Leiste steht)!

Hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrungen

Danke!

              .|Jens


----------

